# New Toro Snowmaster



## Ditta&Sons (Oct 21, 2015)

This 'two-stage' snowblower looks interesting and I believe its the first year its been out. Does anyone have any opinions on this hybrid type blower?https://www.toro.com/snowmaster/


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

I was wondering when someone was going to make something like this.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if only there was one with no cables, that would be the bread winner.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It is heavy 131 lbs for the big one. I would not want to toss that in the back of a truck 25 times a storm. 
I still like the 32 lb. Toro 2 cycle ones. But the will become hard to find.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ i'd just run it up and down on some ramps . No need to put your back out throwing #32lb in to the back of a truck #25 times a night. 


Really, 25 times?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

They guys only used it once but said it was fast and threw the snow very far. They were impressed.


----------



## RandallJ (Nov 25, 2015)

I hate the first year of any new car/truck/product.. To many years working in a dealership..


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks awesome, but like RJ above says, I'll let them work out the bugs first.


----------



## Ditta&Sons (Oct 21, 2015)

im concerned about the eod hard packed stuff left by the city plow, which can be a couple feet high with chunks of ice mixed in. this machine does have a steel auger to help with that but the middle of the auger has rubber pads bolted on.
im really not a fan of the personal pace control system borrowed from their homeowner lawnmower

i posted this in the homeowner forum for that reason, and i didnt see another forum to post in being new to the site and not accustomed to the thread categories yet

thanks for the opinions

btw, i was at the toro dealer yesterday and the counter lady mentioned it has plastic drive parts


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like an awful lot of plastic.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ditta&Sons;2067813 said:


> im concerned about the eod hard packed stuff left by the city plow, which can be a couple feet high with chunks of ice mixed in. this machine does have a steel auger to help with that but the middle of the auger has rubber pads bolted on.
> im really not a fan of the personal pace control system borrowed from their homeowner lawnmower
> 
> i posted this in the homeowner forum for that reason, and i didnt see another forum to post in being new to the site and not accustomed to the thread categories yet
> ...


Plastic drive parts DOESN'T sound very reassuring.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*new stuff*



derekslawncare;2067525 said:


> Looks awesome, but like RJ above says, I'll let them work out the bugs first.


I agree. One year Sears came out with a 32" self propelled mower. Had to have it, ya know. Almost $500, it was broke in a week. Took it back to Sears, they wanted to fix it, I said "no thanks", got a refund. I looked under the drive cover, it was all plastic parts. sears doesn't make a 32" mower since then (I believe)

So 2 years ago Sears comes out with AWD mower (22") have to have it. Middle of this season, the front wheel is loose.Then my wife says one day,"the craftsman mower isn't happy) so I go look at it. The carb is pulled away from the engine! She apparently got it caught on something she was mowing under.
I "fixed" it with a hammer.

I was always wanting a toro/exmark 30" mower. And I have seen a couple lawn guy videos on Youtube and they both are disappointed with them.
So, not even going to waste my time or $1700 on one.

I wonder how the Toro hover mowers work? They have been around for a while, I guess, but new to me.

Ok now I'm way off topic.


----------



## Ditta&Sons (Oct 21, 2015)

derekslawncare;2067822 said:


> Plastic drive parts DOESN'T sound very reassuring.


plastic gearbox sound any better?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ditta&Sons;2068299 said:


> plastic gearbox sound any better?


Nope, sounds like part of the "plastic drive parts".


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a RWD Toro Personal Pace mower. Driving forward is great. Making turns and pulling it backwards is awful. There is quite a bit of resistance and the wheels don't want to move freely. If the Snowmaster is the same style drive system, it probably has the same issues as the RWD mowers.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Your mower needs its drive system adjusted. It should not be that way.


----------

